# Finnex Plants +



## phishfriend (Dec 16, 2012)

When did you order? Just trying to get an idea when I might see mine. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cwy0608 (Aug 27, 2013)

3 weeks ago? they sent me an email.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Mines arrives this Saturday!!!


----------



## Eeyore (Apr 10, 2013)

I ordered mine on Oct 29, I think... and USPS tracking says mine will be here tomorrow (Friday)!!!! I'm near St Louis and I believe they ship out of Chicago.


----------



## phishfriend (Dec 16, 2012)

Just got my email. Woot

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

me too I ordered 11/5 and got the email 11/15 says delivery tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I ordered mine on 11/2 and it arrived this morning!!!


----------



## Saltydog33 (Sep 12, 2013)

Got the email this evening in transit woohooo!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

feels like xmas doesnt it?


----------



## Saltydog33 (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh yea like when i got the Millenium Falcon!:icon_lol:


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Got mine last night. Priority shipped that's awesome plus. 


I haven't even mounted it yet.

I took it apart. And it's in a few pieces right now until I go to Home Depot to get some hardware to build a bracket for both fixtures.


----------



## fearsome (Feb 16, 2013)

Does anyone know where more specs on these are such as wattage par etc...?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

fearsome said:


> Does anyone know where more specs on these are such as wattage par etc...?



Doesn't have par but has wattage. 

http://www.finnex.net/index.php/products/lighting/ultra-slim-led-fixture/fugeray-planted-series.html

I am curious if anyone knows if the reds are separate from the moonlights or are they on when the 7000k are on?


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Da moon lights and the red lights are seperate... I jus got mine.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Charrr89 said:


> Da moon lights and the red lights are seperate... I jus got mine.


Does that mean the red are on when the white lights are on or is there a switch for them too?


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

swoof said:


> Does that mean the red are on when the white lights are on or is there a switch for them too?


The red and white's are on one switch and the moon lights are on the other.
I wish there was a way to have them both on a separate timer.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

PhilthyMcnasty said:


> The red and white's are on one switch and the moon lights are on the other.
> I wish there was a way to have them both on a separate timer.


Ya I was dissapointed they are on the same plug. Kind of makes them useless. unless I want to unplug my light from my timer, plug it back in, flip on the moonlights, then repeat the process in reverse before my next light cycle. Im not sure who thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

carpalstunna said:


> Ya I was dissapointed they are on the same plug. Kind of makes them useless. unless I want to unplug my light from my timer, plug it back in, flip on the moonlights, then repeat the process in reverse before my next light cycle. Im not sure who thought that was a good idea.


I just order one and from what I am reading that seems to be the only negative. It would be nice to have them separate but at the very least have one cord and have a built in timer like the Marineland fixtures have. Since the white and red are on at the same time that is at least a plus. I will just hook it to my Apex controller and then use my Marineland strictly for moonlights and the built in timer on it to control them. Have the Marineland fixture turn the moonlights on 15 mins before the Apex turns the Finnex fixture off at night and vice versa in the morning. 

I am curious though. I do have one ordered, would having two Planted+ on a 55G 18" deep be overkill or would just having one be ok?

-Thanks


----------



## txg8gxp (Oct 28, 2011)

What are the true dimensions of the fuse ray fixtures? I would like one for a 5.5g. They are 16" tanks but I want to make a open top canopy for it so the fixture itself would have to be 16 or a little less. I guess I could always use the 12" version. Would that evenly cover the tank well? Thanks


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

PhilthyMcnasty said:


> The red and white's are on one switch and the moon lights are on the other.
> I wish there was a way to have them both on a separate timer.


the reason reds and whites are on same swich is because white leds lack red spectrum. it is only a logical choice to run red leds along with the whites. not to mention reds there are 660nm, which is intended for photosynthesis, another reason to run them along with whites


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> feels like xmas doesnt it?


I have to wait until Christmas to be allowed to open mine!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

kcoscia said:


> I have to wait until Christmas to be allowed to open mine!
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk



With electronics, i tend to open immediately since your warranty clock starts the ticking from the day of purchase.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

oh good point!


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

dzega said:


> the reason reds and whites are on same swich is because white leds lack red spectrum. it is only a logical choice to run red leds along with the whites. not to mention reds there are 660nm, which is intended for photosynthesis, another reason to run them along with whites


I should have been more specific. It would have been nice to have the red/white led's on plug and the moonlights on another.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

PhilthyMcnasty said:


> I should have been more specific. It would have been nice to have the red/white led's on plug and the moonlights on another.


I thought the moon lights on these were on a separate plug? Or is it just a separate switch?


----------



## Geekdragon (Nov 14, 2013)

ktownhero said:


> I thought the moon lights on these were on a separate plug? Or is it just a separate switch?


Separate switch, same plug. This is my single biggest beef with the Fugeray series -- that the moonlights can't be on timer, and no built-in timer option is available.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Geekdragon said:


> Separate switch, same plug. This is my single biggest beef with the Fugeray series -- that the moonlights can't be on timer, and no built-in timer option is available.



That's my biggest compliant with mostly any lights these days. I don't mind having only one cord as that is less outlets and cords to take up room. At least have a timmer built in or an option for some kind of timer adapter with dimming functions available for each channel like the Current USA lights do. Marineland has done it built into their lights so I know it's possible. 

These are great lights and I know they are trying to keep cost down and make them affordable which I appreciate and is great and smart. At least make another model with these features and let people decided. I know I would pay extra for it.


----------



## Saltydog33 (Sep 12, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> With electronics, i tend to open immediately since your warranty clock starts the ticking from the day of purchase.


Got mine yesterday it is a Christmas present as well made sure to have them open it and turn it on all systems go:bounce:


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

you want separate cords or a timer you'll be paying the higher Marineland price, just something to think about.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

swoof said:


> you want separate cords or a timer you'll be paying the higher Marineland price, just something to think about.


That's no joke. I have the AI on my reef tank connected to my Apex controller. Compared to those I would have no problem paying a little extra for features I am looking for even if it is just a $100 increase from what the Finnex go for now would be worth it and still a bargin. I can do without multiple cords. Just give me a timer with a dimmer and I would be happy. I have the Marineland with the timer too but it doesn't do dimming. Now that is an overpriced light just for the timer especially for outdated LEDs.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd ask myself what I was going to try to grow in there. The advanced spectrum combined/w the low level of the 5.5 from the substrate
would IMO give a light at the least in the bottom of the high range. The 12" one might cut that to a middle to high
end of the med range. Probably the high end of the med range. Distance plays a big factor in PAR reading.
Just saying that, once again IMO, you MIGHT not "need" injected Co2/w the 12" one.


----------



## xdang (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anyone here tried to mix a ray2 and a planted + in order to make up for the color loss in the ray 2?


----------



## vraev (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll be trying to do that...combining 2 ray 2 + 1 planted plus


----------



## xdang (Jun 18, 2013)

vraev said:


> I'll be trying to do that...combining 2 ray 2 + 1 planted plus


Please get some pics up! Currently, I have to 7k/10k on a 20gallon high and it's washing a lot of the reds out , I'm hoping if I put a planted + and raise them both about 3" it'll help out with that


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

When you said "to 7K/10K" first I'll assume you meant "two" but then if the two meant one each of 7000K and one/w 10,000K bulbs
then you likely will get better results replacing the 10,000K one/w the Planted+.
If it's one of those RayII which have both on one fixture then I guess it don't matter.
I'm finding out some useless info "on the side" here. I have an LED headlight. At times I use it to watch the tank at night.
Actually just thought that the red bulb in it might not wake up the fish and I could scoop them easier that way.
But while doing this I also tried the white bulbs and it completely washed out any color. Almost looked as if I was looking
at a Black+White picture. Anyone care to make a bet that the headlight bulbs are 20,000K or if not at least 10,000K ?
But it brings me to this point: Some say that the 10,000K bulbs are just as good for plants. And a few of them are even
a bit aggressive at pointing that out. I'd say(admittedly without total conviction) that this shows that the 10,000K bulbs
do lack some of the spectrum which plants need. "Things" are not going to reflect light which is not there.
Not at all conclusive to be sure...but pointing in that direction ?


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Raymond S. said:


> When you said "to 7K/10K" first I'll assume you meant "two" but then if the two meant one each of 7000K and one/w 10,000K bulbs
> then you likely will get better results replacing the 10,000K one/w the Planted+.
> If it's one of those RayII which have both on one fixture then I guess it don't matter.
> I'm finding out some useless info "on the side" here. I have an LED headlight. At times I use it to watch the tank at night.
> ...


The original Finnex lights were one row of 10,000k and one row of 7,000k, this was shortly after switched to two rows of 7,000k.


----------



## vraev (Apr 13, 2012)

My planted plus is getting shipped on monday...they should be in on wednesday. BTW...i don't have an aquarium...I am using the finnex fixtures on a terrarium for growing carnivorous plants and orchids.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I am actually somewhat disappointed with this fixture. Had it for about a week or so. Was expecting more reds and the cord is way too short. Then again, I'll wait a few months before writing a formal review after seeing how my plants grow. It does display the colors a bit better than a regular fugaray.

Running it on a simple brand new set up. Mostly anubias petite nana, crypt nurii and anubias white. Hydrocotyle Japan sprinkled all over too.


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

xdang said:


> Has anyone here tried to mix a ray2 and a planted + in order to make up for the color loss in the ray 2?


I and a number of others have combined a Ray 2 and a MonsterRay to compensate for the lack of red/whitewashing.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Not everyone likes/wants RCS but something red in there might make the red color of the light more noticeable as it's
not in it's self very visible and actually since some of the white light is replaced by the red bulbs, it ends up being not
as bright in general. I run into that same issue when recommending the Zoo Med Flora sun bulbs as they are the only
bulbs(which give a chart/w the add) which show any amount of red color spectrum in them. So they are not as bright
as the Tropical sun or Ultra sun bulbs that Zoo Med sells. But I get better growth from them and use them/w one of
the above mentioned ones to give a better level of visible light than only(either one or two of)Flora grow alone.
The tank looks great and it will fill in. To each his own but not a fan of the Roman Columns etc in(my) a tank.
This looks "natural" and if that's Indica it will be great looking as it fills out and that light is enough to produce the pink
tops they have, given enough light. Trimming them after they are about high enough to reach the top will cause side
shoots at the bottom and top of them and the trimmings can then be planted also.
I thank you for posting a picture as I always am looking for a plant that's small enough for my Ten G tank. This is my first 
time seeing the nana IN a tank so as to get a perspective on the size and should be easier to locate locally than what I've
been hunting lately...Crypt Parva.
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-yff40&p=platies fish&type=
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...i=11lvbertn&.crumb=LGZ5bh4FkL9&fr=ytff1-yff40
Just a thought.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

IMO.

1) not enough reds
2) if replacing more whites w reds. Need more light
3) cord and the big adapter they have doesn't disconnect 
4) no separate cords for moon lights
5) could have made the moon lights into setting more useful (whites or more reds)



Pros
1) it's a very clean and simple design
2) price is very competitive
3) customer services seems to be great. Shipping was fast
4) don't know if its enough light as I'm using a ray2 also. But it seems like it puts out enough light.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

xdang said:


> Please get some pics up! Currently, I have to 7k/10k on a 20gallon high and it's washing a lot of the reds out , I'm hoping if I put a planted + and raise them both about 3" it'll help out with that


Check my 60p journal.


----------

